

iOS 7 Icons Reimagined - illdave
http://design.printexpress.co.uk/the-best-ios-7-concept-icons/

======
cx_cf
In a lot of iOS 7 icon redesigns, the designers keep each icon's detail small
and centered in its respective tile. They're more gracious with the negative
space. In my mind it feels like they're a little too frugal with the
illustrations that give each icon its personality.

------
RobertWHurst
If only the icons in iOS7 were more carefully designed as with these. I have a
feeling that changing your icons is going to be a more popular thing in iOS7
than in previous versions of the OS.

